# Pregnant after missed miscarriage.. Need some positive stories.. going out of my mind



## tashalouiseb

I had a missed miscarriage in july this year (should have been 13 weeks+ but told heart stopped around 12 weeks 6days (after seeing hb at 12&5). ) I had an early scan at 6 weeks and 9 weeks and seen the heartbeat but still went on to m/c. I didnt have any idea no pain no bleeding i was completely shocked & devastated as i had tried for 2 years to conceive! :(. Anyway i used opk's and managed to get pregnant again, got my BFP in november... I am now 12 weeks & 2 days.. My symptoms have more or less disappeared (not that i had many to start with (slight sore boobs, some nausea) but i hear this can also be normal for around 12 weeks. Well i am terrified i have had another missed miscarriage. My early pregnancy unit refused to scan me last week as i have already had one at 6 weeks and heard the Heartbeat so i have to wait until the 3rd january now. Has anybody had a successful pregnancy following a loss AFTER the 12 weeks mark or after a missed miscarriage?? Any stories would be greatly appreciated ladies.. Im going out of my head here :( Also they never gave me any reason they did do tests but they came back 'normal' so there was nothing wrong with baby i was told it was 'one of them things' which is just heartbreaking!! :hugs:


----------



## aly0890

Hi hun, congratulations on your pregnancy:flower:
I don't have any advice or anything but I'm in the same position atm and would like to offer lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## tashalouiseb

Thanks!! Happy & healthy 9 months to you too!! :) xx


----------



## MamaTex

I didn't want to read and run, so I will offer you:hug: and :dust:.


----------



## mommydreamer

I'm sorry you're having to go through this, honey! It is the worst feeling. I had a miscarriage at 17 weeks, and this pregnancy is going wonderfully. At the beginning, I couldn't stop worrying and I ended up renting a doppler. It does help to ease your mind! I listened to him every night until he started moving regularly. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

I had a MC in March 2012 at 9w2d. It was devastating. I got another BFP in May. I was scared to death. Cried before my first ultrasound, totally freaked out. I freaked out every time I had a Dr. Appt. even after using a doppler until my 20 week ultrasound. I was then jealous of friends when they had thier babies when I should've had mine. Even being pregnant again myself.

And happily I'm going to be meeting my Rainbow soon.:)


----------



## tashalouiseb

Yeah I'm freakin out too ! Didn't even wanna go to my first ultrasound :( all I can think it that they r gonna tell me there is no heartbeat again :( I do have a home doppler but only used it once as I don't wanna scare myself to death if I can't find the heartbeat myself! I have my 14 week scan on jan 3rd , that will be 1 week 1 day past when they told me I had lost my baby in july so I'm terrified :( but ur story made me feel a little better. Thanksyou! & congrats on ur rainbow baby!X


----------



## Leinzlove

Sadly its normal to freak out. :( Loss does such cruel things to our hearts. It's also something we'll never entirely get over. There will always be days. I still long for my angel. But, remember hun Rainbows do happen and the odds are for us.

I'll pray and think of you, hun! This is your rainbow! :)


----------



## tashalouiseb

My scan has been moved forward to tomorrow at 11.50am yaaaay!! :) Lol x


----------



## Leinzlove

Can't wait for you to get back here and update with your wonderful news. :) Have a wonderful time seeing your rainbow. :)


----------



## tashalouiseb

Thanks leinz! Hope its good news :)!! X


----------



## tashalouiseb

My scan went fine!! 13 Weeks and 1 day , little wriggler :) x


----------



## tashalouiseb

My scan went fine!! 13 Weeks and 1 day , little wriggler :) x
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, see rainbows happen! I'm so happy to hear such great news! Beautiful, Beautiful baby you have there... I guess team :pink:! :)


----------



## tashalouiseb

Thanks!! Aww I hope so! I want a girl but don't REALLY mind alsong as he/she is healthy!! X


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitley healthy is the #1. :) I just thought I'd throw my guess out there. :)


----------



## hokiemom

Congratulations!!! I'm so glad everything is going great. I'm also scared to death of my appt. I actually haven't even made one yet. I had a missed miscarriage in Oct. at almost 10 weeks and just found out I was pregnant again about a week and a half ago. I hope my appt. goes as well as yours did.


----------



## tashalouiseb

Thanks hokiemom & GOOD LUCK for your appointment.. Im sure your fine. We just tend to worry more after missed miscarriage, but one miscarriage DOESNT mean another so relax & enjoy your pregnancy. You should make your appointments now , i felt alot better after my scan and am starting not to worry as much now ;-) l Let me know how you get on but im sure youl'e be fine :) xx


----------



## Leinzlove

hokiemom: I was in the same place after I MC in March at 9 weeks... My rainbow is still baking. Everythings going to be ok. :hugs:


----------



## hokiemom

Thanks tashalouiseb and leinzlove :) I feel a little bettr knowing there are others that have gone on to have good scans and healthy babies. I'm praying that my 1st appt. goes as well as both of yours did.


----------



## hokiemom

Leinzlove...I just saw how close you are to meeting your new one :) That's so exciting. Hope the last few weeks are good ones!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey I jst found this group. I had a mc in August. We got pregnant straight away but I have been really on a roller coaster ride with spotting 3 days before I was expecting my AF...I assumed it had come early but then it stopped so the day before I was due for AF took myself off to the shops to buy a pregnancy test and straight away two lines sprang up. The next day my AF was due but obviously didn't show up. I went to the Dr and they did another test. Negative! I almost died! They decided after my shock that there was a tiny faint line so got me a blood test which came up with really high hcg levels plus I was still spotting on and off so then they were like oh maybe she is having twins better get her an early scan...so off I went and got a scan at 7 weeks and got to see the bean and it's heart was going and all looked great. Just the one baby was seen so that was a huge relief. Had more spotting around 8wks so they booked another scan which showed the baby at 9wks exactly. Had more spotting after my 13wk NT scan and so yesterday spent the day in ER doing tests and got another scan...baby looked fine. Today back to Doctors...she said to rest as much as I can. It is hard as I have a 17 month old to run about after. That is my story so far.


----------



## tashalouiseb

Aww! Good luck libbys mum! I'm sure you and baby will be fine :) spotting is sometimes normal. I've had it a little & my scan showed baby wrigglin around and a lovely heartbeat! All the best xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks...We are due in July. I have been given 3 diff due dates so who knows when really it will come when it is good and ready I am sure. I actually want to be induced early if I have Odema again.


----------



## Leinzlove

LibbysMom: All sounds wonderful to me. A lot of women bleed in early pregnancy and it doesn't always mean MC. Rest as much as you can, I know thats not easy with a toddler as I have one myself. But, all is going to be fine.

Our year is here... It's 2013! Oh baby! :)


----------



## tashalouiseb

I'm also due in july ! :) x


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi Ladies...I just needed to purge my feelings and hope you all don't mind. I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant after 2 miscarriages. (12/2011 & 12/2010) I am so nervous! I Have been having some cramping and low back pain all day, which is how I knew I was miscarrying the first time. I had blood work done today and I should know my levels tomorrow, but that doesn't help my anxiety. Actually I think it makes it worse! I feel like we need to hurry and see if I need progesterone, but no one else seems to think things are as urgent. I must have gone to the bathroom 30 times today to see if AF arrived (I'm not technically late for 2 more days). Gosh, I am nervous...trying to relax, but it's impossible! Anyway, thanks for listening...lost of sticky baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## hokiemom

My fingers are crossed that everything will work out perfectly for you. I'm so sorry for your previous losses. It's such a hard thing :(


----------



## tashalouiseb

I've had a missed miscarriage at 14 weeks so I know how hard it is :( good luck!! I'm sure you will be fine, :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

Sib4Owen said:


> Hi Ladies...I just needed to purge my feelings and hope you all don't mind. I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant after 2 miscarriages. (12/2011 & 12/2010) I am so nervous! I Have been having some cramping and low back pain all day, which is how I knew I was miscarrying the first time. I had blood work done today and I should know my levels tomorrow, but that doesn't help my anxiety. Actually I think it makes it worse! I feel like we need to hurry and see if I need progesterone, but no one else seems to think things are as urgent. I must have gone to the bathroom 30 times today to see if AF arrived (I'm not technically late for 2 more days). Gosh, I am nervous...trying to relax, but it's impossible! Anyway, thanks for listening...lost of sticky baby dust to you all!!!

I'm sorry for your losses and I'm so excited that you are pregnant again. I'm praying and thinking of you... That this new pregnancy is your rainbow baby. :) 

Tasha: Happy 14 weeks! Yay for the Second Trimester whether you started it today or at 12-13 weeks. :wohoo:


----------



## tashalouiseb

thanks!! x


----------



## Sib4Owen

Thanks for the encouragement. I have been having some cramping (not bad, just annoying) and lower back pain. I know this can be normal, so I am trying to remain calm!

Tasha...Happy 14 weeks! Keep us posted on how you're doing! :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi all...Just updating. We are 21 weeks and 3 days roughly. We are having a boy! DH is delighted but we have not figured out a name yet. Possibly Levi...not sure. Would love to hear updates from everyone else. Trying to toilet train DD before new baby arrives...good times!


----------



## tashalouiseb

Hi im 21 weeks 4 days , also expecting a boy;D I have mason as a name so far but no doubt change my mind lots of times before july lol hope everyone else is doing well!! x


----------



## Jessabelle

Thank you all for making me feel so much better too!! I just got my bfp today after trying for 2 years and 3 months! We had a missed miscarriage at 9/10 weeks in June 2011 and I have never gotten over the trauma of that 12 weeks scan. I am so excited and happy today to finally be pregnant as this has been such a hard journey but I'm also petrified about miscarrying again!! It is so reassuring to read that you have all gone on to have successful pregnancies. It's going to be a long 8 weeks until my scan. I had a tubal patency test last month and we were due to start fertility treatment in the next few months. how things change!!!


----------



## Abigail8673

I got pregnant the end of July 2012, we lost the baby at 10 weeks in september, stopped growing at 8. I was pregnant again (by accident) 3 days after my miscarriage. I am now 23 weeks and have a growing bump and healthy baby. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the positive stories. My Zoela whom I was pg with 5 weeks after a missed miscarriage is now almost 1 1/2 months old. :) :) :) x :cloud9:


----------



## Libbysmum

Leinzlove said:


> Love the positive stories. My Zoela whom I was pg with 5 weeks after a missed miscarriage is now almost 1 1/2 months old. :) :) :) x :cloud9:

Oh congrats! SHe is beautiful! Is that her sister? I am so happy for you! :thumbup:
I had to go to the doctor yesterday because I have had chronic heartburn. Mylanta did nothing except give me the runs. It is so bad I vomit. He gave me a script for Zantac. Apparently they dont usually give it to pregnant ladies under 18wks so thankfully I am almost 23 weeks so it isnt as risky. I hate taking medication while pregnant but I had to weigh up and other pregnant women I know took it and their kids are healthy and fine so I decided to try it and if it doesnt help I will stop taking it.:shrug: I took it last night and hooray no vomits and a good night sleep!


----------



## Leinzlove

Libby: I'm so glad you have relief for your HB. Mine was awful both pg. But, in the last few weeks a lady on this forum suggested I try drinking a glass of milk after meals and it worked.

Thank you! Yes my avatar is both of my lovely ladies! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I tried the milk thing with our first and it didn't work for me...I think mine must be pretty servere as I don't even have to lay down to get the acid. I could be half way through talking to someone and have to rush off to the nearest toilet to puke mid sentence. I didn't take anything last night and this morning really feel horrible so I guess I learned my lesson.


----------



## Leinzlove

libby: Definitley take the meds. That's awful. I had a few times waking up to throw up that was just miserable. :hugs:


----------

